
In India, you don’t need a Google phone to have a Google Assistant - headalgorithm
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/09/in-india-you-dont-need-a-google-phone-to-have-a-google-assistant/
======
enjoyyourlife
How does Google make money off of this?

